# Paramedic Pants & shoes..what to look for?



## crashh (Sep 11, 2012)

I have to order my pants and shoes, and I'm not sure what features to look for?

I just started paramedic school and need to get these ordered

cotton blend?  special features you find particularly helpful?  Is there a certain company that is best to order from?  If you're a female, do you wear men's or women's?

Any and all information appreciated!


----------



## GaMedic (Sep 11, 2012)

Pants I generally just wear what the service provides. If you are buying them on your own I personally like 5.11 Tactical pants and boots is an easy one. I swear by Rocky Paratroopers... The Under armor boot is nice if you take the time and spend the extra money for the zipper that goes where the laces are. I honestly don't know many that want to take the time to tie their boots when trying to get out of the station. I know with my current service we have 90 seconds to be in route regardless if we are dead asleep or not. So for me no zipper is a deal breaker =)


----------



## crashh (Sep 11, 2012)

My company is buying them for me.  I was thinking of something that is somewhere between a boot and a sneaker, as I will be doing clinical in both the hospital and the rig.

Any preference on the material of the pants?  And do you generally find that they're true to size?

thanks for your input!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 11, 2012)

There's dozens of threads here on boots and pants. Use the search button. 

It actually will come down to what your service wants or personal preference. 

Good luck.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just bought the Bates Zero Mass boot. They are very light and have a side zipper. They retail for about $114 but I got them for $81 on militaryboots.com


----------



## crashh (Sep 12, 2012)

I ended up with Classical Swat 6" side zipper w/the blood borne pathogen resistant...can't wait til they come in!


----------

